# Eurasian collard dove



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

We live a good ways out in the desert and have a small flock of your standard city pigeons (rock doves) that frequent the area. Considering that, before they were naturalized, they were brought to the country as a food bird, I've been interested in seeing how they taste. On my way home from work yesterday, I spotted a couple perched on a wire. When I got home, I grabbed my slingshot and jogged back down to where they were spotted. Unfortunately, my pigeons were gone, but this Eurasian collard dove was there in its place. When I got home, the wife had some salmon on the grill, so I just tossed this guy on there as well.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Don't you love already having the grill hot when you get home from a successful hunt


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Nice one!! Happy meal!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

good shooting


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Good job.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I love Collards. 

I'm sure you ******** will get it.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Henry in Panama said:


> I love Collards.
> 
> I'm sure you ******** will get it.


Turnips.are better.


----------



## ReggieK (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice shooting. Good rig there too! ☺????????????????☺


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Maybe my neck is a bit red cause I also love collards.. seasoned with ham hocks.. or fat back or ox tails.. or.. or.. or... I love me some greens


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shooting!

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Always good to have your SS with you......


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice! Where did you get the ammo pouch?


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Nicholson said:


> Nice! Where did you get the ammo pouch?


Thanks, it is a rothco bag. Search around on this found a bit and you'll find a post from me regarding it, as well as one from the forum member that I copied the idea from.


----------



## Michael Cravens (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for the comments, everyone!

Michael


----------



## lovetosling123 (Jun 1, 2015)

Great shot and great looking bird

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------

